# RE Audio SEX V2 10" Refoam



## chadhale36 (11 mo ago)

It appears RE Audio may be defunct. Has anyone been successful with re foaming these subs? I have two 10"s that are basically brand new and my kid tore both foam surrounds. I would hate to have to throw away brand new subs.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

I have no experience with that driver. I have used surround replacement kits from Simply Speakers with great success.


Simply Speakers - Official Speaker Repair Parts Page - Replacement Speaker Parts and Repair


----------

